# Official Thread: Bulls vs. Nets @ NJ, 6:30PM CT 12/23/02



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

High Scoring game. Bulls need Tyson, Marcus, Donyell and Eddy to be active and make them work inside and keep KMart down. JWill has to remember last game and set the tone. Jalen has to be the "crafty" vet and dangerous shooter he was in the 4th Q against Indiana.

Should be a good game, but the road is not kind to the Bulls

Nets 110
Bulls 101

I look for the Bulls being in the game throughout as a sign of improvement.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls should pound the ball into the paint, time after time. Get Donyell, Tyson and Fizer involved. Give Eddy some love, he should be able to get some easy shots against Collins/Williams. This is our best chance to win tonight. An uptempo game really favors Jersey.

Bulls 105
Nets 102

It could happen.



Go Bulls.
VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Bulls 105
> Nets 102
> 
> It could happen.
> ...


It could, but it won't! My confidence with the Bulls winning tonight is about as long as their current winning streak. More games like the last one with Indy(even considering the absence of Artest and Oneal) will show me this team IS improving in all areas.

Nets 111
Bulls 90

COME ON BULLS!!! PROVE ME WRONG!!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm gonna predict the win this time, and hopefully turn the tables on Bama from last game. 
The Nets are a very good team, but IMO they aren't as good as everyone thinks. Everyone knows Kidd is an amazing player, possibly the league's best given Shaq's recent play, and he makes everyone better on this team. But outside of him, theres not much on this team that impresses me- just a bunch of jump shooters and defensive specialists. Kenyon Martin is, IMO, the league's most overrated star, and Dikembe is no longer the player he once was. I like Richard Jefferson, but I really don't see the "future superstar" label some have given him. I see him as a more athletic Bonzi Wells- he might be a fringe allstar one day, and I hope he is because I like the Nets and the game they play, but I certainly don't think he'll be a superstar. The Nets have made some nice moves the past few offseasons, but let's face it, this team was built with the intention of having some playoff success and drawing some fan interest- not for winning titles. I really don't think that they can or will be able to compete with the top Western teamsas currently constructed.
Bulls 100-Nets 96

This is a very optimistic guess, based on the assumption that the Bulls continue their play of the last few games. Really, this one could go either way, but being a Bulls fan I'm predicting them to win.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls could win

Bulls 102

Nets 101.5


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls--91

Nets--97


I see us ahead by about 5 points with 4 min left then blowing it... I think we will be in the game the whole time though.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

here we go- about 10 min till game tiime.... GO BULLS I hope the intensity level is high to start this game


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Loss


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Bulls will lose, however they will look much better on the road than they have all season (except Boston game) Bulls lose by 12


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls lose by 14, Jalen Rose comes out flat.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

More bad calls for the Bulls, maybe Pat Riley is right. F-ing biased officiating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NJ is 3-3 threes
We're 1-5

We're playing zone a lot, and they're killing it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls missing a lot of 3's. Nets hitting their 3's.

17-11 Nets


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Damn it technical foul on Chandler!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tech. on Tyson.

I can tell we're gonna lose this game.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Great, let's go to zone defense when you face one of the best shooting teams in the NBA.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ITS 8 ON 5 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!

REFS ARE ON THE NETS.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I would like to thank FSN for the worst audio and video of any of my cable channels.




VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls need to finish (ie. dunk the ball)... 
Deke is not playing tonight fellas.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the zone is an attempt to protect Chandler (keep him from getting too many fouls early)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

These officials are brutal. Two times K Mart goes into the lane out of control and draws charges on TC.
If we could shoot the ball JWill would have about 5 assists already...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn it, if only Tyson knew how to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

bulls 96
nets 95

game winning shot by jalen rose.with . 3 sec left on the clock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 0-3 (0-2 three, one shot at the 24-second buzzer)
3 assists


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls only down by 3


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls only down by 3


Cuz the Nets have missed a ton of FT's, at least that what it says on CBS


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jefferson has looked terrible shooting FTs. I think he is 0-4. 

4-10 total?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Nets have made 5/10 FTs I believe... Bulls down by 3.. Eddy 5 quick pts..


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

****, the refs really want the Nets to win this game. How many freaking times did they go to the line already? Also, that basket by Jay was good. I don't know what the ref was smoking. Make up your damn mind, you stupid ref. Jesus, how about a dose of fairness here guys? I guess they need to be escorted out like the Jazz game to make a damn point. The refs in this league are a joke.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Nets have made 5/10 FTs I believe... Bulls down by 3.. Eddy 5 quick pts..


Props to Curry. The 4-10 FT - AND - Curry's 5 points are the big help.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Is it just me or is Eddy playing w/ a sense of urgency? I'm not talking about his couple quick baskets. He is very active tonight, keeping balls alive on the offensive boards and playing more help defense/switching than I've ever seen him do. He's even recovering after he switches. This is encouraging.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anybody else get the feeling that the refs have just made up their minds to not give us calls?

That j-will 2pter should have counted!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose 1-6 FGs.... comes out cold again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Rose 1-6 FGs.... comes out cold again.


And 4 assists.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

23-23 end of first qtr


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

23 apiece at the end of the 1st.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

End Q1
23-23

We should be quite happy with that.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

A couple of encouraging things right off the bat is Eddy's effort and JWills defense and passing. If we get Marcus and Rose going, this could be a game. JWill's D has improved signifigantly recently. Crawford in to start the 2nd period against Kidd.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay would have 4-5 asts if Jalen could hit any of those open shots.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> A couple of encouraging things right off the bat is Eddy's effort and JWills defense and passing. If we get Marcus and Rose going, this could be a game. JWill's D has improved signifigantly recently. Crawford in to start the 2nd period against Kidd.


Curry + Chandler: 4-4FG, 1-1 FT, 9 Pts, 2 Reb


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Jay would have 4-5 asts if Jalen could hit any of those open shots.
> 
> VD


JWill 2-6 FG

Rose seems to be avoiding contact. Taking outside shots, no drives.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Someone show Eddy Curry some Amare gametape. He makes a nice move and then lays it up... DUNK IT!!!

Where's the intensity?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen should drive more, one drive lead to a fadeaway jumper. 

Next play he posts up and tries to shoot over 2 people.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man Rose shoots a bad % from the field.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Man Rose shoots a bad % from the field.


almost 4 minutes into the quarter
Bulls have taken 3 shots

Rose 1-2
Curry 0-1

That's it.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I have no problem w/ Eddy's intensity tonight, Future. He made a great baseline move but was too far away from the basket when he went up. I don't care who you are, that's a tough spot to throw it down from. His intensity and effort has been better thn I can remember.

We're hanging in there down by 6 despite the fact that they have hit all their 3's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose now 2-3 FG this Q
Bulls 3-6 FG now

Bulls struggling, but staying in the game, just down by 6.

Fizer has a serious mismatch, but the Bulls can't get the entry pass to him consistently.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I wonder what Rose's FG % this season is. This is getting out of hand, I know he has had a lot of terrible shooting games.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Pounding it down inside appears to be paying off. Rogers has 3 fouls, KMart just got his 2nd. Down by 8, TC at the line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls current lineup (points in parens):
Chandler (4), Crawford (0), Fizer (7), Hoiberg (0), ERob (0)


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yell having trouble with fouls tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nets in foul trouble with 4 minutes left. 

Scala whatever is in, the red head. Hope they can take advantage of that.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I hereby declare that Trenton Hassell should never be allowed to lead a fast break. Give the ball up my friend.



VD


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hassell needs to work on his passing. Tried to throw the lead pass to Chandler, but it was short.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Marcus making jumpers, hitting free throws, dunking, rebounding... I like it :yes:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did Tom Doerr just call Scottie Pippen, "Scottie Pipskin"? What a tool...


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I have made up my mind. Hassel is the worst NBA starter in history. I have never seem anyone misses so many layups and blows so many freaking passes. On the other hand, Fizer is owning the Nets frontcourt. Keep it up Fizer. Curry had shown flashes but did anyone notice that he actually put a body of Collin by plowing in and score on a foul at the beginning. Keep it up guys.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Hassell needs to work on his passing. Tried to throw the lead pass to Chandler, but it was short.


Amen. He also looked rough trying to handle the rock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls current lineup (points in parens):
Rose (6), Chandler (8), Hassell (0), JWill (6), Fizer (11)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose airballs an open 3.... come on...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Why is BC using a 11 man rotation?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

BC might want to rest Rose a little bit. He looks very tired. Airball three? He's had some ugly shots tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think he is using an 11 man rotation because Chandler and Marshall got in foul trouble, so baxter had to come in.

At least DALI ain't in. 

and Rose is constantly being beat by Richard Jefferson.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Foul trouble. Doesn't need anyone else picking up a third foul. Bet Byron Scott wishes he had played more guys earlier. For God's sake, they have to play Brian "Veal" Scalabrine now b/c of their foul trouble.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Fizer looks great, again.

13/6 and 4/5 from the line. NJ has no answer for the guy right now.



VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 15 minutes
Curry 8 minutes
= 23 minutes out of 24 possible

Nice job, guys


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jefferson has 16 pts. Rose needs to step up defensively against him (If thats possible). 

Bulls need to stop the 3's. Nets are 5-7. 

And I hope the Bulls don't play zone ever again this game. The Nets are a zone busting team. 

A couple positives:

Fizer is playin great again....
Curry looked better than usual....
Bulls are only down by 6.....
Chandler is playin good defensively and offensively.....


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Go ahead...tell me I'm beating a dead horse. But it sure looks like all those minutes he played during the homestand are taking their toll on Rose. His shot's off, he's lost his quick first step one on one, and he's really dragging on defense. I don't care what Cartwright said about Rose's ability to play big minutes...the man's tired. 46mpg during the homestand was too much. And he's paying for it now. The heart's there, but the legs aren't.

Krause has to find another perimeter player who can carry the team offensively for stretches. Williams may evolve into that player eventually. But Rose needs a real partner on the wing right now. He can't keep carrying Hassell forever.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls start it off in the zone, I guess they want the nets to lead by 20.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Bulls start it off in the zone, I guess they want the nets to lead by 20.


Nets are already half way there


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Go ahead...tell me I'm beating a dead horse. But it sure looks like all those minutes he played during the homestand are taking their toll on Rose. His shot's off, he's lost his quick first step one on one, and he's really dragging on defense. I don't care what Cartwright said about Rose's ability to play big minutes...the man's tired. 46mpg during the homestand was too much. And he's paying for it now. The heart's there, but the legs aren't.
> 
> Krause has to find another perimeter player who can carry the team offensively for stretches. Williams may evolve into that player eventually. But Rose needs a real partner on the wing right now. He can't keep carrying Hassell forever.


Exactly

Its so bloody obvious what needs to be done

We need Eddie Jones


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Go ahead...tell me I'm beating a dead horse. But it sure looks like all those minutes he played during the homestand are taking their toll on Rose. His shot's off, he's lost his quick first step one on one, and he's really dragging on defense. I don't care what Cartwright said about Rose's ability to play big minutes...the man's tired. 46mpg during the homestand was too much. And he's paying for it now. The heart's there, but the legs aren't.
> 
> Krause has to find another perimeter player who can carry the team offensively for stretches. Williams may evolve into that player eventually. But Rose needs a real partner on the wing right now. He can't keep carrying Hassell forever.


Q2 Rose 2-4 FG


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Go ahead...tell me I'm beating a dead horse. But it sure looks like all those minutes he played during the homestand are taking their toll on Rose. His shot's off, he's lost his quick first step one on one, and he's really dragging on defense. I don't care what Cartwright said about Rose's ability to play big minutes...the man's tired. 46mpg during the homestand was too much. And he's paying for it now. The heart's there, but the legs aren't.
> 
> Krause has to find another perimeter player who can carry the team offensively for stretches. Williams may evolve into that player eventually. But Rose needs a real partner on the wing right now. He can't keep carrying Hassell forever.


I agree, Rose started off great this season. 

Rose played great in the beginning of the season. Especially during the 2 wins against the celts and hornets. He shot around 8-16 in both of thos games. Now he is shooting 7-24 in games. I think he is getting frustrated now, so he takes crap shots and lags on D.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*What we need*

is a legit three point threat, we may be the worst three point shotting team in the league?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

New Jersey pullin away. This team does need another perimeter threat. This team relies on points in the paint. We get around 40 or 50 points in the paint a game. We need another perimeter shooter to get us more points. Hassell does not bring it offensively.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

For the love of God - give Jalen the night off.

Make him play a modicom of D - team D at least and distribute

Get the pill inside - we own them inside and we insist on trying to do it from outside

Madness

We can win games like this if we play the right type of ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need perimeter defense.

NJ is 6-8 threes


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Nets starting to run away. Our most consistent player has been on the bench the entire night due to foul trouble. Not looking good...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

This one's gone already

Its so frustrating. This team suffers and there is no reason for it.

None


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Give me Wally*

and this team is around 500 right about now.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What the hell has Trenton Hassell brought to the table tonight? It's like 4 on 5 with him out there. We need some defensive stops or this is going to get away from us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Take Rose out, how blind is Bill Cartwright? Does he want another 20 point 4th Q from Rose? IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!!! Right now he is adding to the nets lead with all his damn misses.

Started off great the first 2 games of the season. Rose has gone down hill ever since.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1 point this quarter
Rose 0-1
Chandler 0-1
Hassell 0-1
JWill 0-1
Fizer 0-1
Marshall 0-1

Oh For Six


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Game over (Nets running away with the win in this game), monday night football time. Oughta be a great game.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*JayWill*

is as big a part of the problem as Rose. He really needs to step it up from three point range.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: What we need*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> is a legit three point threat, we may be the worst three point shotting team in the league?


Even the Lakers may be better than us. Rose is an alright three-point shooter but his game is more mid-range. Crawford is no longer a threat from outside, JWill has been struggling all year with his shot and everyone else just plain sucks from downtown.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: JayWill*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> is as big a part of the problem as Rose. He really needs to step it up from three point range.


How about our "shooting" guard, Trenton Hassell?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Trent was never counted on to score,*

anything from him is a bonus. Crawford can stroke it but his pt is so wacky he can never get in a groove.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Why the Fk does Luscious Harris always have career games against us ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We are 3-14 FG this Q
NJ is 9-14


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Trent was never counted on to score,*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> anything from him is a bonus. Crawford can stroke it but his pt is so wacky he can never get in a groove.


Yeah but his main offensive responsibity has to be perimeter shooting. Cartwright isn't too wild about depending on the PG to score too much in his offense, therefore Hassell has to take his share of the blame.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

One wonders if we'll win more than 5 road games this year. I know the Nets are good at home but the Bulls have been pathetic on the road all year (excluding the the 1st game of the season).


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Cartwright shoudl've started Crawford*

and Erob to start the second half.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Trent made a shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jay and Jalen meanwhile are 6 for 25 and 2 for 10 from downtown


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*where is his stroke? Ever.....*

once in awhile I have seen crawford hit a few shots in a game....the reason he does not get more time is probably because he has not earned it in practice. The majority of the time he HAS been playing this year, I myself, have not been impressed. Early foul trouble, bad rotation on defense, pisspoor shooting will result in a loss for the Bulls....

81-57 Nets after 3 qtrs.....poor overall game for the bulls...period.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*i see your point*

that is why JC shoudl get more pt Hassel should play 1st and 4th and Crawfords 2&3rd


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: where is his stroke? Ever.....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> once in awhile I have seen crawford hit a few shots in a game....the reason he does not get more time is probably because he has not earned it in practice. The majority of the time he HAS been playing this year, I myself, have not been impressed. Early foul trouble, bad rotation on defense, pisspoor shooting will result in a loss for the Bulls....



And what have Trent Hassell or Jay Williams done to earn pt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We are seeing our team without Yell.

Not pretty.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Off Topic*

What is the next level after basketball boards player?:topic:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We just can't compete against a good team on the road. AND thats quite simply the bottom line. 

I would call a road game atleast a success even if we r relatively close heading into the last 5 mins. of the 4th qtr. But even that ain't happening. 

Our last away game where the outcome was up in the air heading into crunch time was against GS. Just goes to show how badly we suck on the road.

Thank GOD we r at home the next 3 games - all against great teams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Off Topic*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> What is the next level after basketball boards player?:topic:


Star at 1000 posts, I think. Not a for sure answer.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

ERob gets a shot after 12 minutes of playing time

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jay and Jalen actually got the ball to him isntead of firing up that crap from outside


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: where is his stroke? Ever.....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And what have Trent Hassell or Jay Williams done to earn pt?


jay williams as a rookie has played better than crawford the last three years...and apparently BC agrees or he would not be playing him....maybe practice does show something to BC? ya think?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We need a trade...*

Erob and somebody else for a shooter. mediocre but a shooter. Any Ideas guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a miserable quarter of basketball.

Just 13 points.

Rose at 2-6 and 6 points was just about half the offense.

Marshall 0-1
Chandler 0-1
Hassell 1-2 (our best offensive performer? ;-)
Fizer 1-5
ERob 0-1
Crawford 0-0
Baxter 1-1

Just 5 of 22 FG made and 2-3 FT

NJ was 11-20 FGM and 7-10 FT

We're getting killed on the boards, 38-26


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Played better hardly...*

More pt yes. I could argue this with you but Jay has been really dissapointing and that is a fact that cannot be argued. By the way Crawford has played 2 years if you dont count last year. Which I dont.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

We need to break 70 and keep them under 100 for it to respectable.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Is it just me or don't Curry and Chandler deserve the get minutes Baxter is taking from them tonight?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*I say*

No more wins for the Bulls this year. January is a better schedule for us, and a chance to learn how to win a road game.

The wheels aren't off, and the season's not a wash ;-)

If you expect it, and they do what you expect, where's the beef?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jay was disappointing in THIS game. But otherwise, his play has been very consistent from the past 10 games or so. Bulls offense moves much more smoothly when he's on the floor and its pretty obvious to see that we r a much better team when he's out there running the point. 

I'm not really a big fan of JC. He's been very inconsistent to say the least. Don't know y BC hasn't tried him at the 2 yet.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Wanted AD*

The Bulls are looking for a shooter. Can you help?


We are willing to offer any of the numerous scrub players which Jerry Krause is so fond of accumalating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Other scores: 

Cle 73, Mia 72, 3 seconds left in Q4
Ind 112, Atl 97 (wow, bring on atlanta ;-)
Mil 108, Orl 100, 14 seconds left in Q4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Watch Bagaric go off on these guys for 20 points ;-)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The offense runs better?*

How does it do that when Jalen hogs the ball for 80% of the shot clock. Jay does some nice things and some bonehead things and his shooting and attacking the basket have been less than up to par. Crawford needs tro play at the 2 regardless.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yahoo has Bags for 1 rebound, 1 PF, 1 TO

and two blocked shots?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are 2/11*

from three point range. F*cking pathetic. Jay has 6 attempts and Jalen 5 attempts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: We are 2/11*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> from three point range. F*cking pathetic. Jay has 6 attempts and Jalen 5 attempts.


FWIW, Rose _is_ hitting 38.5% of his threes this year, near his career best of 39.3

JWill is hitting 25.9% of his threes this year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill + Crawford for final 3+ minutes


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I wonder how many of those threes*

came in blow out losses. I am sure it would drop to about 25 % . Regardless stats can lie, we are a terrible three poitn shooting team. With the weapons we have on the inside we should be killing teams with the three point shot.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*DaBullz lets*

see what happens.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Did Marshall get hurt? I stopped watching after the nets were increasing their lead with 6 min to go in the 3rd quarter?

I see he only played 11 min.... did he get hurt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It isn't hard to figure out why the Bulls lost this one.

The team has 2 veterans worthy of playing time: Rose/Marshall.
Marshall was saddled with foul trouble early and didn't contribute much.

The team has 3 guys who are close to being veterans: Fizer, Hassell, ERob. Fizer's play has been solid for a decent stretch.

JWill shows greatness in many games, but is inconsistent. Expect that from a rookie, even of his stature. He had an awesome game last game to help us beat Indy. But bad games (like tonight) in 2 of the last 3 (including tonight). I'm confident he'll become more consistent with age and experience.

The Bulls win at home when Marshall plays his normal game, when one of ERob or JWill or Hassell AND Fizer play well. We got Fizer, no Marshall, no ERob, no JWill, no Hassell. Nobody stepped it up. Nobody.

Rose was 1-7, 2-4, 2-6, and 2-3 in four quarters of ball; 7-20 overall, 6-13 his last 3 quarters. And 6 assists, which is amazing considering nobody else was hitting shots to speak of.

JWill was 2-13 with 4 assists. A far cry from last game's 14 points and 13 assists.

Future said, "keep them under 100, and we gotta score 70 to make it respectable." Final, 99-83. Garbage time was a factor.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I am disgusted at this play...

on a positive note for the Nets... Tamar Slay looks like a nice player.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't think people criticize Rose enough. Just because he is the "superstar" of this team he gets no criticism. I was just watching the highlites on FSN. Most of the highlites were someone beating Jalen Rose, and another one I saw was Jalen Rose walking away while a shot was not even shot off yet. 

WHAT THE HELL HAS HE DONE THAT WAS SO GOOD!!! Today he didn't play D.......

When will see him takin a charge, hustling for a ball (Rodman style)..... all he does is whine and moan on the court. I'm sick of it...I give him credit when credit is due, but he deserves no credit. 

Same goes for JWILL... that was an awful game... and he's played like crap most of the season.

The difference between the two is JWILL is a rook. Rose is a vet.
I know JWILL can learn from mistakes, but can Rose? 

The first 2 games, he shot 8 of 16 and 8 of 15 respectively. Since then its gone down hill.

Just because he is the superstar, people look pass mistakes he makes. Someone needs to call him out and MAKE HIM PLAY LIKE A LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I am disgusted at this play...
> 
> on a positive note for the Nets... Tamar Slay looks like a nice player.


In the "2002 going out with a bang" thread, you nailed this game. 



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I have a bad feeling about tonight VS New Jersey, I think we can take out MINN at home, and I think the Spurs game will be a toss up, (I'm thinking we will lose a heart breaker to SA), and Portland we should be able to take out at home unless they have a game where they are all clicking, which I doubt but it would be just our luck for them to do it against us... when was the last time we beat the Blazers by the way?


AND:



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Lucious kills us EVERY time with his 3's and his 3 point plays, he is a very underrated player.


Great call.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*"Ahem" ???*



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I'm gonna predict the win this time, and hopefully turn the tables on Bama from last game.
> 
> This is a very optimistic guess, based on the assumption that the Bulls continue their play of the last few games. Really, this one could go either way, but being a Bulls fan I'm predicting them to win.


U R 0-2 now buddy boy!!! lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*good points, every one....*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I don't think people criticize Rose enough. Just because he is the "superstar" of this team he gets no criticism. I was just watching the highlites on FSN. Most of the highlites were someone beating Jalen Rose, and another one I saw was Jalen Rose walking away while a shot was not even shot off yet.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL HAS HE DONE THAT WAS SO GOOD!!! Today he didn't play D.......
> ...


...and I agree, although when I post it, I usually get landblasted!!! lol....check the archives if you don't think so....good post tho future


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> In the "2002 going out with a bang" thread, you nailed this game.
> ...




yea thanks.. the problem I HAVE with it is HOW DO I KNOW ITS GOING TO HAPPEN, AND HOW DOES BC NOT KNOW ITS GOING TO HAPPEN... --THIS IS A PROBLEM.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawk,

BC is in a tough spot. Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't.

Back in 1992, President GHW Bush was publicly telling people that we weren't in a recession. Felt like one, Clinton said, "It's the economy stupid," got elected. In 2000, GW Bush becomes president, it feels like a recession, he tells everyone the economy is going to be tough, and his critics say, "He's talking down the economy."

Clearly, BC isn't a fool. He's been around the game for decades, and he's well educated. If he tells the team, "you're going to lose in NJ because we're not good enough" then the players won't come out with any heart at all. If he says, "we've got a real chance to win this one" and the team loses, he loses face.

Clearly the guys on the team aren't so dumb either. They could tell they have a tough time on the road, NJ is a tough team, and that it would be a tough win. And they came out and played without any heart at all.

What is key is that the team does take heart from the home wins and continue to play solid at home. And they will win some road games... The thing is, IMO, once they do win one or two on the road, they'll be able to associate the good things they did to win with how to play the next game.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Guys, I'm sitting here watching the Nets-Celts game on ABC. We really ran into a juggernaut the other night. I will say this, at least we competed and played with the Nets for a good half. The Celts are getting thrashed by almost 30 in the first half. NJ is playing pretty damn good ball right now. as good as anyone in the NBA. If we can play the way we did that first half, we'll be ok.


----------

